# is any one passed NJ Mechanical P.E.



## GVPATEL (Jun 25, 2008)

PLEASE GIVE YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS, SO WE CAN ASK YOU SOME QUESTIONS?

THANKS


----------



## BluSkyy (Jun 25, 2008)

and doublepost.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds ominous....


----------

